# caution warnings



## jabeptx (Sep 12, 2018)

hi all. I am a new owner of a 2018 Rogue with all the driver assist features. I get a female voice giving a caution warning but I can not make out what she is saying after "caution". Is there a written list of these verbal warnings somewhere? thanks


----------



## weatherchannel (Sep 20, 2018)

I am almost a hundred percent sure that it is the SiriusXM trial portion of the traffic. There are many options that can be turned off, one of them being voice announcements of road construction traffic up ahead excetera.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

